

Ruby Conf Bingo Rev 2 (Interactive and randoming (works better in webkit)) - mikelikespie
http://lolrus.org:8666/bingo
Phase two.  I made it interactive.  Let's play!  Sorry I had to submit again, but couldn't have the same URL scheme.
======
mikelikespie
I made it interactive. Let's play! Sorry I had to submit again, but couldn't
have the same URL scheme. Also, batteries are running low, so I couldn't get
the clicking working in FF.

------
wccrawford
Hilarious. Only issue is that it doesn't let you click on the text (or giant
star) and you have to click on the background. Took a second to figure out why
would sometimes take a click and sometimes not.

------
rbranson
Nice, but needs more WebSocket and node.js. I guess EventMachine would work
too.

~~~
mikelikespie
Tornado isn't good enough for you? :D

------
cagerton
Awesome! Works on the iPad!

